# bludomain html site add on



## swoop_ds (Nov 9, 2010)

I currently have a bludomain site, Last Mountain Photography Regina , but do not have the optional html site add on. Does anyone know if the add on helps for seo and whether there is a significant amount of people who actually do not have/use flash?

Thanks,
-Dave


----------

